# Puppy Will NOT Leave the House



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How hot is it where you are? The tiles or concrete may be too hot for him. I just took my older dog to the nearby neighbor's pool. As soon as she entered their garden, she wanted out. The tiles around the pool were really burning hot...try walking on it with bare feet and see if that is the problem. Oh, and not every puppy is thrilled about the big world outside...there is a lot of noise, moving objects like cars and birds, my own ten week old puppy goes outside, but stays very close to my side or next to my older dog.


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's the same as it is during the night as well. I live in San Diego, CA so the whether here is very nice. He will vigorously pull his head back and whine (sometimes barking) and will refuse to walk. It's just so strange that he was more okay with being outside when I first brought him home and he seems to be regressing in just this small amount of time.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would have a vet check his eyes. It might be too bright outside. Or maybe he can't see well enough. How does he get around when he's inside?


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

I would not worry too much about him not wanting to go out. Just continue picking him up and putting him in the grass to go potty. I got Finlay when he was 8 weeks old, and he did not want to go out either, front yard or back yard. After several days he finally just jumped over the threshhold onto the patio and then stepped on the lawn. He has been fine since. He is now 11 weeks old. Walking on a leash will take time. I tried it once with Finlay the day after we brought him home. He hated it, and did not like having the collar on him either. I gave it about a week, and tried again. I take him for a walk for a few minutes each day, and he is starting to show major improvements. I do use a harness with leash, which is a a lot more comfortable on his little body and seems to lead him better than just the collar and leash.

I think your pup is fine; it just takes time to get them used to doing things away from their litter mates, and mom. Just continue picking him up and taking him outside to potty every 20 min to half hour. He will get the hang of it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tc*

TC

Have you taken him to the vet yet? They can check him out and can also tell you how old he is.


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be taking him to the vet either tomorrow or early next week. I wouldn't suspect his eyes considering he acted the same way at night. I just got concerned when he didn't mind stepping outside on his own when I first brought him home and now he's fearful of it.

I'll probably get him a harness even though he'll grow out of it in a matter of weeks/months haha :bowl:


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Riley was the same way, although she wanted to be in the shady part of the lawn, I would carry her out and she would do her thing then want right back inside. It took a few weeks before she was comfortable walking out to the yard by her self and me not carrying her out. But she still prefers the shady part of the lawn rather then the sunny side. I think its just too hot for her in the sun.


----------



## tcsd87 (Jun 21, 2012)

mine is the same way. shady spot. repetition i guess!


----------

